# Changing Trans Oil?



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

I have the model 917.271810 and i am wanting to drain then change the trans oil,is this possible? If so,where do i drain?

If not,how do i check the level and add if needed? Not sure but do i use 80W90 oil or something different?

Only had this a few weeks,wanting to make sure everythings ok.

Thx fer any help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That model has a peerless#206-545c transaxle.It is not designed to be able to change the fluid,without disassembling the trans(i.e. an overhaul).You can call SEARS service center,to verify,though .They may have a suggestion as to whether it's possible.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If its an LT, more then likely its the old bennonite grease filled trans- I have a couple 90's murrays that had fill plugs up under the trans pulley, i only found that out by taking the entire trans out of the tractor, when i was setting it up as a mod tractor and changing pulleys- there was no drain- just a yellow plug.

Most tractors are designed to run with sealed transmissions - only times id worry is if its used for heavy duty work ( plowing, ect) or if water seeped into it.

If you really want to make it serviceable, you can drill and tap two plugs into it ( id suggest first tearing it open as not to drill into anything vital) - even then youd only be able to fill it below the axle tubes ( or itd leak out- no axle seals).

On a mod MTD i have, i actually drilled and tapped zerk fittings into 3 places on its transaxle- least it gets some fresh grease once inna while, oil wasnt an option in it.

Depends how much you want to tear into it ......


----------



## PointBlank (Aug 12, 2011)

Thx so much fer the help.

Guess i'll just hope it holds up!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most transmissions/transaxles will last a long time, unless abused severely. I have tractors over 30 years old with thier original transmissions still, most of those were pretty abused too.


----------

